

Twitter Cracks Down On Spam Accounts - People Lose Followers - keltecp11
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/24/twitter-cracks-down-on-spam-accounts-people-lose-followers/

======
raganwald
Watching your follower count like a hawk is a little like obsessively checking
HN to see whether your comments have been upmodded and/or provoked replies.

(thinks)

Oh dear.

~~~
erlanger
I don't think there's anything wrong with paying attention to what's
essentially a discussion forum. Tracing one's follower count would be akin to
tracking the "Read" stats on a forum topic instead of "Replies."

~~~
raganwald
Nothing really wrong with it. But let's just say I'm glad there's no
"Subscribe to these comments via SMS" option :-)

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Honestly I hoped this nuked a couple of my followers. I block new ones which
seem spammy, but a few were borderline who I gave the benefit of the doubt.

------
eande
finally, the spam accounts are annoying.

------
anulman
Next thing you know, they'll be deleting your copies of 1984 and Animal Farm.

~~~
tvon
Losing follows because they were spam accounts equates to Amazon deleting
1984?

